
IPTables Tutorial 1.2.2 [pdf] - rfreytag
http://homes.di.unimi.it/sisop/qemu/iptables-tutorial.pdf
======
john-foley
This tutorial is 459 pages long. What's it take to get an in-depth
understanding of the program?

------
dcbadacd
Learn nftables instead, iptables is going to be replaced by it in the future.

